# My last post? A nice green snake



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Like Stuart and many other DWA keepers I've become really pissed at some of the threads on here so will back off the forum and leave the dorks to it.

I'll see all the serious guys on the other side!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another one bites (no pun intended) the dust. I've enjoyed seeing some of your pics and your posts so sorry to see you go. Good luck.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww your guys posts and animals are whats keeping me reading this forum!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

aw gutted graeme!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It'll be a shame to see a genuine keeper - someone who might be able to pass on valuable information to people like myself and my partner when/if we ever decided to go down the DWA route - disappear.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

/\ /\ /\ Agree with this, please stay! There'd be no point hanging around here if those with real experience all start drifting away!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Well this will be fun and games... All we'll see now is viperlover and other twops posting topics about their so called DWA application in 2066!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Perhaps putting stricter age limits on this section would weed out some of the Dilberts? (If I am considered one then I do apologise - I have a real interest in DWA but tend to just lurk, unless there are silly questions to be answered :blush: ) Or have a Mod designated purely to this section to move / delete any silly questions or posts.
Although I am not a DWA keeper, I can fully understand your irritation; it's like anywhere else, people trying to be who they're not, and asking ridiculous questions. I'm not surprised you want to leave - if I was in your position I would have lost it ages ago - but don't let a select few fools push you out of where you and other DWA keepers can discuss your keeping experience, discussions, etc. 
There will always be a few badly worded questions and answers worth tearing a limb off in fury for but it's those kinds of people who just need to be ignored or reported, if only to spread their idiocy around.
I for one am humbled and fully respect your and everyone else on here's DWA licence; it's no walk in the park for you guys. To be honest I may never keep hots but I am greatly interested in them, and your and other keeper's posts help to satisfy my avid curiosity - it would be a shame to see this section perish.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

See you there pal.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

But wait... they said there would be a nice green snake... I see no nice green snake! Where's the nice green snake?


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think its a real shame that this section has got some of the most experienced and helpful people leaving due to a few nutters!

Something really needs to be done about this!! maybe it should be a section that members have to fill in a form to be able to access (like the 18+ thread) that way the Mods can look at the applicants previous posts, age etc... to see if they are genuine or nutjobs!

It would be good if it was open to view to everyone as even though i obv have no DWA licence it does interest me so i like to look but not join in!

Maybe one of the DWA guys should be a MOD then they can sift through posts and delete the nuisance threads!

It is a real shame that things have got to this stage!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> I think its a real shame that this section has got some of the most experienced and helpful people leaving due to a few nutters!
> 
> Something really needs to be done about this!! maybe it should be a section that members have to fill in a form to be able to access (like the 18+ thread) that way the Mods can look at the applicants previous posts, age etc... to see if they are genuine or nutjobs!
> 
> ...


I totally agree! I am not a DWA keeper but am a big fan & love the pics & stories in this section from the genuine keepers.

If most of the genuine DWA keepers aren't bothering with this section anymore then the mods might as well close it & not bother with it at all as it'll just get filled up with pointless threads no thanks to the twonks that caused the genuine keepers to leave!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> I totally agree! I am not a DWA keeper but am a big fan & love the pics & stories in this section from the genuine keepers.
> 
> If most of the genuine DWA keepers aren't bothering with this section anymore then the mods might as well close it & not bother with it at all as it'll just get filled up with pointless threads no thanks to the twonks that caused the genuine keepers to leave!


 
Glad you agree!!

Think the mods need to take action and soon or like you say the section may as well be closed!

This section is so interesting because of the experience and willingness to share by the genuine DWA keepers, i browse for hours looking at interesting stories but get really narked by the idiots wasting there time!! they seem more than happy to talk and advise the genuine but can see how the wannabes naf them off!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

hey dont leave! mabye just all ignore the crap threads? i like the pics and info from the 'real deal'!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> I think its a real shame that this section has got some of the most experienced and helpful people leaving due to a few nutters!
> 
> Something really needs to be done about this!! maybe it should be a section that members have to fill in a form to be able to access (like the 18+ thread) that way the Mods can look at the applicants previous posts, age etc... to see if they are genuine or nutjobs!
> 
> ...


I agree too, that would be a great idea.

I would miss seeing the photos and reading about the amazing snakes that I will never keep.

Don't leave us


----------

